# علاج الصلع منتج سعودي رائع للانبات الشعر ومنع تساقطة



## محمد حسن (6 يونيو 2011)

اخترع الدكتور سمير الريس من جدة علاج الصلع التركيبة الطبيعية لوقف تساقط الشعروإعادة حيويته من جديد
العلاج الفعّال للصلع المبكّر














للسنة التاسعة على التوالي منبت الشعر كريم ومستحلب (أثمدين هير بلص) الجودة والبرهان.اذا كنت تعاني من تساقط الشعروالصلع المبكرالوراثي والغير وراثي والشعر التالف والمتقصف الباهت من تأثير الصبغة والفرد الكيميائى. .منبت الشعر(أثمدين هيربلص)هو الحل يمنع تساقط الشعر ويعيد نموة من جديد للرجال والنساء والأطفال . وكلاء كريم ومستحلب منبت الشعر
شاهد الفيديو
YouTube - ‫وداعا للصلع منتج سعودي رائع لانبات الشعر ومنع تساقطة‬&lrm; 
إثمدين هير بلص
هو تركيبه فعّالة وسهلة الإستعمال مستخلصة من أقوى العناصر القادرة على مقاومة الهرمون المسبب لتساقط الشعر و الصلع، هذه العناصر تساعد على منع سقوط الشعر و تنمّي شعر صحي و طبيعي
إثمدين هير بلص يحتوي على عناصر نشطة ثبت علمياً كونها اقوى مضاد للانزيم المسئول عن تساقط الشعر (هرمون الدايهيدروتستستيرون)، تشمل المعالجة بإثمدين هير بلص مقاومة تساقط الشعر من خلال خفض الانزيم الآنف الذكر مما يؤدي إلى انتعاش البصيلات وتقوية جذورها وتكوين شعر كثيف وطبيعي
(أثمدين هير بلص) السعودية صيدليات النهدى والمتحدة والسديس ودان 0503600189 / 0560524028 توصيل المنازل 0560524028 سلطنة عمان956900170 فلسطين 0599300128 الكويت 67007003 مصر 0191853992 الامارات 0508770185 ليبيا طرابلس 0914906020 بنغازي 0913837020 البيضاء 0913684252 / 0612240634 للبيع عن طريق الانترنت لجميع أنحاء العالم www.thebeauty4u.com


----------

